# Nottingham Research - Women



## Nottingham Research (Jan 26, 2015)

Seeking Nottingham Women. CARE Nottingham, a UK Fertility Treatment provider is conducting research with women who have been on the fertility treatment journey and managed a live birth after 1-2 cycles.  The research investigates the patient journey in terms of the decisions, choices, information and care needed at different times.  A small discussion group will take place on March 5th at 6pm in central Nottingham. Research participants are given £60 as a token ‘thank you’ for their time.  The researchers have signed the HFEA patient confidentiality agreement and will treat all patient information with utmost sensitivity. Please email: [email protected] if you would like further information and think you may be interested in attending.


----------

